# first day of youth turkey season. pic



## Joshb (Feb 1, 2011)

went out the first day of youth turkey season around 11 bc i was fishing that morning and really raining hard. but i went out and called 5 jakes in. didnt really want to shoot a jake but i was like what the heck i got another tag so i called him in about 40yards and smoked him. going out friday morning with my bow and video tapping so i might have a really good video i hope for you guys.
heres the jake


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice bird, good luck on your bow hunt! I stuck one during the fall season 2 years back a nice big Tom. I knocked him dead at 20 yards he never kicked or flapped a wing after taking the hit! I did a tail and beard mount on him it came out pretty good for my first time doing it!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice Bird - Congratulations !


----------

